# New Canon EOS C70 Firmware Update Answers The Top Demands of Professional End-Users



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 19, 2022)

> MELVILLE, NY, January 19, 2022 – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced a firmware update for the EOS C70 4K Digital Cinema Camera that implements sought after features such as Cinema RAW Light internal recording as well as Frame and Interval recording modes. The added features allow the EOS C70 to be better paired with the EOS C500 Mark II and EOS C300 Mark III workflows, and come as a direct result of end-user feedback from professionals.
> Cinema RAW Light Internal Recording
> The addition of Cinema RAW Light internal recording to the EOS C70 camera further enhances the recording capabilities of what’s already a powerful digital imaging machine. This compact cinema camera can now capture 12-bit Cinema RAW Light internally to compatible SD cards. Cinema RAW Light captures the widest dynamic range from the Dual Gain Output sensor (16+ stops total) and allows the most flexibility to grade captured content. Three quality settings of Cinema RAW Light...



Continue reading...


----------



## mariosk1gr (Jan 19, 2022)

Still no information about frame rates. I hope we can get raw to 50/60p! Fingers crossed...


----------



## CanonGrunt (Jan 19, 2022)

mariosk1gr said:


> Still no information about frame rates. I hope we can get raw to 50/60p! Fingers crossed...


I think I read somewhere that it was up to 60 FPS in raw modes.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Jan 19, 2022)

I’m really happy about this! The only other thing I’d love to have seen was an upgrade to the DPAF for eye AF and Animal Eye AF. 
Maybe at some point they will add it.
I am a bit surprised they didn’t add external raw via HDMI as well. But very happy camper over here indeed.


----------



## mariosk1gr (Jan 19, 2022)

Proav clarified that we will get up to 60p with RAW LT version. Very glad to see this!!


----------



## 2Cents (Jan 19, 2022)

I want to assume that CLog 2 is still an option with the interval recording. Canon sometimes has a way of making an ass out of me for assumptions.


----------



## amnesia0287 (Jan 20, 2022)

I really wish they would add external prores raw support to C70 and R3, would make the 4 main competing canons trade all sorts of blows lol


----------



## BroderLund (Jan 20, 2022)

I wonder how the datarates will be on this. Really excited about how this will edit compared to BRAW, which I love working with.


----------



## Rofocale (Jan 20, 2022)

amnesia0287 said:


> I really wish they would add external prores raw support to C70 and R3, would make the 4 main competing canons trade all sorts of blows lol


Yes, yes and more yes.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jan 21, 2022)

This camera is underrated. I think it is the best camera canon made in a long time. All Canon has to do is make some s35 zooms for it. (lack of sdi and mini xlr are the only flaws to me)


----------

